# 2nd FLathead of year



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I bank fish down at the Ohio every weekend any more...for the last 2 years consistently, and on and off for the last 7. Hunting flatheads, or at least trying to learn how to. Last year, I only caught one 7lber all year and that was in November. I'm not sure how this year will play out, but I have now caught 2 little ones in July...the second one last night. Caught her on 1/2 of an 8" shad that I cast-netted. You guys are right about cover. Everytime that I manage to cast the 120 yards to a tree out near the channel I catch one. Unfortunately my casting accuracy is questionable...so only one last night.. 

Lots of bites on fresh cut shad, but not until after 8pm. Nothing on livers or cawlers. I left at midnight...too much work, not enough sleep to stay up. It was a beautiful night last night with a full moon rise after 11...

spiff


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Flatheads are a live bait eater,try matching whats natural for them.Ive caught many flatheads on "gills,carp,shiners,goldfish,mud puppys,leeches".Just a note when you use live bait just trim one of the side fins so it struggles alot.My flatheads were caught from OHIO to NEBRASKA.Used to live there,old friend taught me how to find em.Check with OHIO LAWS for the bait you can use.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Definately use live bait, your catch rate will go up ALOT!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ramfan said:


> Flatheads are a live bait eater,try matching whats natural for them.Ive caught many flatheads on "gills,carp,shiners,goldfish,mud puppys,leeches".Just a note when you use live bait just trim one of the side fins so it struggles alot.My flatheads were caught from OHIO to NEBRASKA.Used to live there,old friend taught me how to find em.Check with OHIO LAWS for the bait you can use.


yea my uncle here is right they like more of live bait from what i have read but i have heard many time about gitting them on cut bait


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

I've been flathead hunting for the past 35 years or so and I've learned that early in the season when the water temps reach the low to mid 50's flatty's can be caught on just about any fresh cut bait but for me at least once the water temps rise considerably I go almost exclusively to good live baits native to the waters I'm fishing.My largest to date is a 66 that came from the Ohio in late Oct. on a 13" live shad.My favorite bait is a hearty live gill.At about any given time it's possible that flats can be caught on just about anything,heck I caught a 32 on some of that rubberized shad sides from a jar once!! And most everyone (I included)has hooked a nice flatty or two over the years on a crankbait but day in and day out...good live bait will get you the BIG flathead.Just my 2 cents on the topic


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

My 2 cents? in summer, wood and live bait. Live bait will outfish cut in summer 20 to 1.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ramfan said:


> Flatheads are a live bait eater,try matching whats natural for them.Ive caught many flatheads on "gills,carp,shiners,goldfish,mud puppys,leeches".Just a note when you use live bait just trim one of the side fins so it struggles alot.My flatheads were caught from OHIO to NEBRASKA.Used to live there,old friend taught me how to find em.Check with OHIO LAWS for the bait you can use.


I'm pretty sure you can use whatever fish you want as bait as long as its caught legally within the waters you are going to use it


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Flatheaders you should check out Mosquito lake for these terrors of a fish.Its not uncommon for 45+lbs to come out of that lake.The north end is a great fishing area,tree stumps,islands,channels,coves with great cover.The abundance of bait fish is also a plus there.So if you want something different check it out.By the way Mosquito Lake is in trumbull county.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Thx for the advise.

I've used live bait mostly when I'm going after flatheads, but it is always 50-50 as to whether I can keep shad alive long enough to do the job. Ordinarily I'll either buy some goldfish or go down to Jones Fishery in Newtown and buy some gills, or to my favorite gravel pit.... but man that gets expensive week after week....

These shad, even cut ones work pretty well. I'd use chubs, but somebody found my creek pool and emptied it of big ones. 

I ended up going down again last Saturday to take my sister's boy....11 and his dad doesn't fish...doing my uncle duties. We caught what probably would have been a 10 pound channel in the fall....really long and skinny, 32" and about 6 pounds.....on cut shad...

The other downside to cut bait for me is turtles. Once they come, it is never ending and they always seem to find cut bait first.....leatherbacks and snappers. Some lady caught one last Saturday the size of a buick hubcap...man are they mean (softshells).

I'll be doing it again tonight....I wonder what the cool nights will bring...

spiff


----------

